

Show HN: A command line tool that aims to replace It'sLearning - michaelmcmillan
https://github.com/michaelmcmillan/ItsLearningCLI

======
michaelmcmillan
Hi!

Just wanted to show off something I've been fiddling with the last couple of
hours. It's a commandline tool written in node that aims to replace
it'slearning (education-platform which sucks).

Feedback appreciated, especially for those who use it'slearning.

~~~
reitanqild
I have used itslearning and I wonder if your app is a frontend or a complete
system including frontend and backends.

(The part about auth gives this impression while the part about replacing
leaves a wholly different impression. )

~~~
michaelmcmillan
I can see how that is misleading - sorry! It's basically a client which
connects to It'sLearning over https. What its replacing, to be clearer, is the
webinterface.

------
viktorppt
Can someone give me some context on what the hell is itslearning.com

It is like blackboard?

~~~
michaelmcmillan
Sorry. It'slearning is a platform for students and teachers. It's equivalent
to blackboard, just worse.

